# The Storm.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*After The Storm.*

You didn't really think we wern't going to ride today did you?

What is 10" of snow to us? Well for one thing it was a whole lot of shoveling before we could get our bikes out of the alley. At least it gave the plows time to give most of the major roads a first pass.

We rode through Georgetown to Downtown and the Mall. There wasn't much traffic which was a good thing since it was really sloppy out there. It was also a good thing we had the studded tires. We saw several people fall down and a few cars spinning out but we had no traction problems at all.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We left the mall and found some roads that hadn't been plowed. Boy the snow was deep. My front wheel was creating a bow wave in the deep snow. The studded tires gave us great traction so all we had to do was keep moving and we were fine (there was a lot of resistance in the deep snow and our feet buried themselves at the bottom of every pedal stroke).

We each stopped a couple of times in the deep snow and it was really hard to get rolling again. We were running flat pedals and wearing our hiking boots which turned out to make it really difficult to start up (I knew from past experience that clipless pedals were pretty much usless in deep wet snow (once you get a layer of ice on the bottom of your shoes there is little chance that you can click in)). 

Once we were moving again the boots with flat pedals were fine and our feet stayed dry and warm for most of the ride. Likely if we used this combination more often we wouldn't have any problems getting started at all. I'm thinking riding fixed has spoiled us. 

One thing for sure all the work pedaling against the deep snow was keeping us nice and warm. 

How do you like them wheel covers?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

In fact we didn't ride all that far. 

30 miles at most.

That would be 30 of the most scenic fun miles we have done in quite some time.

On the way home we stopped at the Bagel Bakery (yes Ben I did have a chocolate chip muffin) for a well earned breakfast. Then it was time for more shoveling before we went for a really long walk.

Not bad for the day after a blizzard. 

Now of course everything that melted today is going to freeze solid tonight. Tomorrows commute should be really fun.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I told my wife this morning..."if anyone rides today it will be MB1..." and you didn't disappoint. No riding for me, but I did enjoy a nice morning of shoveling...

Our dog really likes the snow, and the boy is not to sure yet...of course with all the clothes my wife put on him, he couldn't move his arms.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow. That looks like some ride. Does the snow in the spokes make your wheels more aerodynamic?


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I thought this morning.

I have to check C&T on RBR to see MB1's snow ride pics. I knew they would be there. Very nice as usual.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Great stuff MB1 I love the shot at the very beginning where the tree branch looks like veins. The wheel cover looks cool too. I figured you two would be riding. I hope your commute today was interesting in a good way.
Cheers!
S


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

*I've been riding the extreme cold weather*



MB1 said:


> In fact we didn't ride all that far.
> QUOTE]
> 
> in Boulder but I haven't tested my ride in the snow. My 38 miles commute is forcast to snow wednesday thru friday. I'll be riding my mtn bike instead on those days. Do you ride on platform pedals or clip on or both? It's hard to tell in your photos. Thanks in advance! BTW, keep on posting those wonderful photos. In my eyes, you're a true photographer.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*brriffic*

funny. as soon as i heard it was going to snow i thought about this post. didn't disappoint.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*You win a dedication award*

Completely awesome. We just got back from riding in 85 degree heat in Death Valley (post to follow soon with a larger post on the General forum when I get it complete).

I think you win the anti-weight weenie award with those wheels! Must have been like trying to move lead along. Wow.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Because we knew the snow was deep....*



DirtFace said:


> MB1 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact we didn't ride all that far.
> ...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> You didn't really think we wern't going to ride today did you?


Well, I had my hopes up.

THOSE PICS ARE SO DERN COOL!!! Some of them look like black and white photos with a cyclist airbrushed in in color. It's sureal!!

I just applied for a job within bike commuting distance of my house. Wish me luck. Then I could take some commuting photos of L.A. rush hour traffic. Wouldn't that be special?

Yours,

Forbes


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I noticed that too and thought it was pretty neat.*



fbagatelleblack said:


> THOSE PICS ARE SO DERN COOL!!! Some of them look like black and white photos with a cyclist airbrushed in in color. It's sureal!!


Lots of these color photographs do indeed look B&W except for Miss M. It took me a while to figure out how to take snow photos that look right (you have to give them more exposure than the light meter/camera would suggest).

Good luck with the new job and commute, I always want to see more photos of where/how folks ride.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Do you have a high-res copy of the attached? I want to make it my wallpaper.

If possible, please send it to fbagatelleblackATearthlinkDOTnet.

Thanks,

Forbes


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Ahhhh, beat me to it! Ditto on the tree branch--there's an almost alien quality to that shot. Let's hear it for serendipity!


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Great shots MB - wish you'd have asked me about exposure for snow first. It's similar to my favourite photographic passtime of shooting aircraft in flight. The camera gets seriously fooled by the amount of sky around aircraft, so stops down so far you end up with a silhouette. 

My trick, before cameras got too clever for me (my favourite was an OM-1 !) was to take a lightmeter reading off the back of my hand, held up against the sky background and set that manually. You can use compensation, but it will be hefty - usually 2 or 3 stops at least.

Love that last one - one area of colour in what amounts to B & W. Most would need Photoshop to achieve that!

And yes, if anyone had asked me if anyone was going to be out riding (Sue definitely wasn't going out! ), I'd have given your name 

Regards

Dereck


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Indeed! Thanks for the post MB1. I would take pictures of the 30mph wind around my neck of the woods today, but there wouldn't be much to see.


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

Heard about the storm, they all seem to mis us here in the midwest.
Those are really nice snow shots. We don't seem to get much of that anymore. Glade to see the both of you rode.


----------

